# JSON String in Object umwandeln



## Stefan125 (16. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe lange gesucht und entweder bin ich zu umständlich beim googlen oder einfach nur Blind es muss doch irgendwo ein Tutorial geben... 

Ich habe unter umständen ein mehrdimensionales JSON Array Bsp.: 

```
["Action": "Buy", 
"Parms":{
{"name":"- Belgium -  Datatest","id":"1"},
{"name":"- Belgium - Pre-Production","id":"2"},
{"name":"- Belgium - Production","id":"3"},
{"name":"- Portugal - Datatest","id":"4"},
{"name":"- Portugal - Pre-Production","id":"5"},
{"name":"- Portugal -  Production","id":"6"},
{"name":"- Schweiz - Datatest","id":"7"},
{"name":"- Schweiz - Pre-Production","id":"8"},
{"name":"- Schweiz - Production","id":"9"},
{"name":"- United Kingdom - Datatest","id":"10"},
{"name":"- United Kingdom - Pre-Production","id":"11"},
{"name":"- United Kingdom - Production","id":"12"}}]
```
ich muss diesen String nun umwandeln ein Object um ihn dann weiterverarbeiten zu können.
Ich bekomm es nur irgendwie nicht richtig hin. 

Object -> JSON Array für die entsprechende Antwort klappt schon nur nicht andersrum  

wäre super wen ihr mir helfen könntet  

Lg Stefan


----------



## eRaaaa (16. Nov 2009)

also wenn du die lib von json.org benutzt, ist das einfach sowas wie:


```
JSONArray array = new JSONArray(source);
//und dann halt was du danach damit machen willst
for (int i = 0; i < array.length(); i++) {
			System.out.println(array.get(i));
		}
```

aber bei deinem array gibts bei mir nen fehler


----------



## Stefan125 (19. Nov 2009)

kann gut angehen  hab ich manuell zusammengebaut

PS. WIe bekomme ich ein einen sting in einen JSONTokener umgewandelt ?


----------



## Stefan125 (19. Nov 2009)

Nach 2 Wochen endlich  


```
String NmyString = "{\"Callback\":\"Test\",\"Action\":\"NewSpruch\",\"Parameter\":{\"Name\":\"Mller\",\"Nachname\":\"Stefan\",\"Text\":\"Viel Spa mit den FunViel Spa mit den Funktionen Wrter zhlen und Zeichen zhlen!Hier finden Sie ein kostenloses Online-Textanalyse-Tool.ie knnen einen beliebigen Text in das untenstehende Formular eingeben und erhalteneine Analyse ber die Anzahl der Wrter, Zeichen (Buchstaben) und Ziffern in dem Text.Die Anzahl der Zeichen wird mit und ohne Leerzeichen ausgegeben. Zudem gibt es eineAuflistung der Hufigkeit aller Buchstaben und Ziffern.Viel Spa mit den Funktionen Wrter zhlen und Zeichen zhlen!Hier finden Sie ein kostenloses Online-\"}}";
		
		JSONObject Myob = new JSONObject(NmyString);
		System.out.println(Myob.get("Action"));
[/Java]
```


----------

